
Show HN: Git-remote-AWS: AWS accounts as Git remotes - shadiakiki
https://git-remote-aws.autofitcloud.com?src=hn
======
shadiakiki
Hi guys. The idea of AWS from Git is a new concept that I brought to life just
last month to solve a problem of mine. I'm looking for validation if it's a
good idea or not, and ideas on what would be good next steps for the project.
Links to the same discussions on reddit are available in the tool's homepage
(link of this post).

